# Moving to Kingston



## Carlinha (Apr 27, 2018)

Greetings!!

My name is Carla, I am from Brazil and I will move with my family (husband and kid) to Kingston in August. I would like to get information of good elementary schools and neighborhoods to live. I heard that I should choose a good school and then find a home near that school. Please, can you help me with these informations??
Thank you very much.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Carlinha said:


> Greetings!!
> 
> My name is Carla, I am from Brazil and I will move with my family (husband and kid) to Kingston in August. I would like to get information of good elementary schools and neighborhoods to live. I heard that I should choose a good school and then find a home near that school. Please, can you help me with these informations??
> Thank you very much.


Under which visa will you be coming to Canada?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The Fraser Institute publishes results on their website. You can select Elementary Schools in Ontario, and search by city/town.
https://www.fraserinstitute.org/school-performance

What is a high ranked school can be a good fit for your kid, or may not be a good fit. My son went to a high school that was ranked within the top 10 in Ontario. Great school for him, but if you were struggling a bit with the curriculum, you were out of luck in that school. They also didn't really offer a lot of support for not native speakers, so if you kids needs some support with that, again, check how much support is available.

Good luck! Kingston is a nice and not too big of a city. Great location to visit Toronto or Ottawa during the weekend! 
Check out Wooden Head Pizza, one of the best places I ever had pizza! ;-)
If you prefer fine dining, Chez Piggy is an excellent choice!


----------



## Carlinha (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello!
My husband got a job offer, he is going with a closed work permit and I am going with an open work permit.


----------

